

Google Earth Locates 'Lost' Egyptian Pyramid  - PaulMcCartney
http://sfluxe.com/2012/08/13/google-earth-locates-lost-egyptian-pyramid-tech-news-today/

======
kapitalx
Also last year archaeologists reported discovering a bunch of pyramids using
infrared imagery: [http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/thinking-tech/how-nasa-
satel...](http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/thinking-tech/how-nasa-satellites-
unearthed-egypts-lost-pyramids/7282)

------
ricardobeat
So where's the link?

~~~
andrem
This article ([http://www.samachar.com/Google-Earth-helps-locate-lost-
Egypt...](http://www.samachar.com/Google-Earth-helps-locate-lost-Egyptian-
Pyramid-milrLAdcibe.html)) at least shows an image. With a bit of Google Maps
foo... you can locate it yourself based on the info from the article or by
clicking on this link:

[http://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=Abu+Sidhum,+Kom+AR+Raheb,+S...](http://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=Abu+Sidhum,+Kom+AR+Raheb,+Samalout,+Al+Minya,+Egypt&hl=en&ll=28.357341,30.426292&spn=0.063899,0.132093&sll=-15.68651,160.466309&sspn=17.829835,33.815918&oq=abu+sidhum&t=h&hnear=Abu+Sidhum,+Kom+AR+Raheb,+Samalout,+Minya,+Egypt&z=14)

Still searching for the 2nd site.

